# Specailized ROVAL PAVE SL or Easton EA90 SLX?



## jczajka (May 29, 2006)

I'm building up a 2007 S-Works E5 Tricross. I'm 135lbs, so super light stuff usually lasts pretty long. I have old Mavic Heliums on my current Tricross Comp. I'm trying to do this build light, yet durable. The bike is going to be full Sram Rival with some other light parts.

I wanted to get peoples' opinions on the EA90 SLX. Has anyone ridden these wheels for cross? Should I go to the SLs, to get a bit more toughness? Anyone ridden the Roval Pave SL?

Jordan

EA 90 SLX http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/WHEELS/wheel_ea90_slx.html

Pave SL http://specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=25346


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

jczajka said:


> I'm building up a 2007 S-Works E5 Tricross. I'm 135lbs, so super light stuff usually lasts pretty long. I have old Mavic Heliums on my current Tricross Comp. I'm trying to do this build light, yet durable. The bike is going to be full Sram Rival with some other light parts.
> 
> I wanted to get peoples' opinions on the EA90 SLX. Has anyone ridden these wheels for cross? Should I go to the SLs, to get a bit more toughness? Anyone ridden the Roval Pave SL?
> 
> ...


It depends on a number of factors...riding style, the type of courses that you would be racing on, etc. At your weight, the Easton's should be fine since you have already ridden Helium's, presently. Never hurts to have a backup wheelset for the times when you get a flat or bash into a rock.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

I know nothing about the wheels you are looking at, but if you can use Heliums without problems, you can probably use any kind of wheel. I've never heard anyone say the word Heliums and durable in the same sentence.


----------



## jczajka (May 29, 2006)

I have had the Heliums since they came on my 99 S-Works Allez. They have been great ever since, even for cross!

The Rovals are rather tough, but on the heavy side.

I'm going the put the SLX's on my road bike, but for cross I'm just afraid the SLX's will be to light. So I might go with SL's

SLX : 1472g
SL : 1532g
Roval : 1625g


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Heliums are VERY durable.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Or you can get your local wheel builder to put together some DA hubs (28-hole is plenty for you) laced cross 3 to either Velocity Deep-V, Aerohead, or Mavic Open Pros. Weight will be competitive with the wheels you mentioned. Maintenance will be vastly superior.

Or for some really tasty wheels, use the DT 240 hubs (or the 340 for more durability).

You can get a better set of wheels built than you can buy boutique ...

ymmv, hth, atmo


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Jordan 
I have a set of the Rovel pave SL’s them came on my tricross and I use them as my back up wheel set at races. 
I don’t know what your budget is but take a look at the America Classic Hurricanes 
http://www.amclassic.com/hurricane.html
1480gm and they are bullet proof, I’m 6’1” and 170lbs and I have never put a spoke wrench to them in 2+ seasons of good north west cross racing. 
Dan…


----------



## jczajka (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. I thought about building wheels myself. Actually just what was mentioned. DA hubs, low spoke count, deep V's. Those AM Classics look nice, like the Rovals, only MUCH lighter. 

I don't really have a budget. I can get a good deal on really anything or build some sweet wheels, just trying to get peoples' thought on lightweight vs. durability. 

Trying to do this build as light as possible, with out having to baby my bike (and wheels) after every ride.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*2007 S-Works E5 Tricross*

well why don't you get ME a good deal on a 2007 S-Works E5 Tricross frame  
I'm looking for a new cross frame.

MLK
www.MLKimages.com




jczajka said:


> Thanks for all the tips everyone. I thought about building wheels myself. Actually just what was mentioned. DA hubs, low spoke count, deep V's. Those AM Classics look nice, like the Rovals, only MUCH lighter.
> 
> I don't really have a budget. I can get a good deal on really anything or build some sweet wheels, just trying to get peoples' thought on lightweight vs. durability.
> 
> Trying to do this build as light as possible, with out having to baby my bike (and wheels) after every ride.


----------



## jczajka (May 29, 2006)

Gonna get the SLXs. They're super light and the warranty refurb program from Easton is cheap if I kill them.


----------



## jczajka (May 29, 2006)

Weighed the SLXs they're actually 1500g with out skewers. FYI


----------

